# CyberPunked Two 077



## rchiileea (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi all and welcome to my next mod project, CyberPunked Two 077, the name is reference to something, but I will leave that until the later stages for you guys to figure out, although I know you have figured out that of course this rig is going to be themed on cyberpunk 2077. Let begin this crazy journey with thanks to the sponsors involved in this.







Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube






Website, Facebook, Youtube


I would like to thank all the sponsors involved who without none of this would be possible.


So First up shall we take a look at what the guts of the system is going to be?






:O yes I am amazed to, it’s going to be a beast, not only will we be using the Aorus C621 Xtreme motherboard, we have a 28 Core Intel Xeon W-3275 for the motherboard, also to top it off there are 2x 2080ti Gigabyte Gaming OC 11G cards.






Need more idea of the size of this mobo, let me throw it into the lian li PC-011 dynamic XL version (which I will be using in the build).












As you can clearly see this is a monster of a motherboard, but I have plans for it, first though I need to fab a mount to make sure the board mounts correctly, Lian li do sell a E-ATX mount for this case as seen above, but its designed for another brands motherboard and would not work with this board, so here is what I came up with.






So now I need to sand the raw alu down and paint it black then do some sanding on the edges to get the worn look. Moving back to the motherboard, let us take a look at it naked.






Ermm yes that’s going to need some serious cooling, let’s see what we can do about that.






The Bitspower block, is rather large and one of the ports sits under the IO, The main question here is do I keep the io shield and drill a hole through on the drill press, or do I leave it off, having looked at the reference images from the game, a lot of metal stuff seems to be worn down a bit. So I decided after cutting and sanding and prepping for paint I actually like the worn look a lot, so I removed the right chipset cooler as well and gave it the same treatment.






Yes I did just take a very expensive motherboard and use 600 grit on the alu parts (of course removing them first ), I made the rub down near the hole in the io panel more intense due to that I will poking a carbon black bitspower extension in there.  Anyway stay peeled as I add more stuff over the next couple of months and see what we can come up with in the end.​


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 29, 2020)

Who are you and how do you have this kind of influence to get sponsors and info from CD Projekt Red??? I doubt even Linus Tech Tips has this kind of influence.


----------



## rchiileea (Jan 29, 2020)

just your normal regular guy that has been modding since the dark ages


----------



## phill (Jan 29, 2020)

Looking forward to the build


----------



## yotano211 (Jan 29, 2020)

Sponsoring a PC that almost nobody can do afford. I'm not selling my sailboat to afford one of these PCs.
Kinda bad on these sponsors for this.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 29, 2020)

What PSU(s) are you using for this?


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 29, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> Sponsoring a PC that almost nobody can do afford. I'm not selling my sailboat to afford one of these PCs.
> Kinda bad on these sponsors for this.


If this is a show floor build it's a SOP for them to support this if they already know the person behind it.


----------



## rchiileea (Jan 29, 2020)

phill said:


> Looking forward to the build



Cheers, front window engraving  has started too



yotano211 said:


> Sponsoring a PC that almost nobody can do afford. I'm not selling my sailboat to afford one of these PCs.
> Kinda bad on these sponsors for this.



I have worked with the sponsors before on projects and managed to convince then something themed on a game in 2077 should have as close to 2077 performance as possible.  all kidding aside there is going to be a trick up  the sleeve of this rig 


kapone32 said:


> What PSU(s) are you using for this?



Two seasonic 1000w prime platinums 



Chomiq said:


> If this is a show floor build it's a SOP for them to support this if they already know the person behind it.


 Well said


----------



## rchiileea (Jan 30, 2020)

Small little update, some of you may know or not, my wife is very talented with a dremel at creating images from 1000s of dots, here is the start of the front panel engraving.













Yes I know it's back to front, but it's being done on the inside, so once complete it will be flipped.


----------



## rchiileea (Jun 15, 2020)

So it has been a while since the last update for obvious reasons, but lets crack on shall we, I wanted to paint the top panel and front side panel with a yellow and a bluey green pearl airbrush for the art I was putting down.

First the yellow basecoat and then flattening it was done









Next it was time to airbrush the design onto the panels, then paint with a fine tip brush some smears onto it (extra paint blobbed down in some areas).











After doing this normally we would be moving onto flattening it smooth with a very fine compound, but as I wanted a worn look a coarse compound was used.






I am happy with the result, but as with previous mods, I always get ummm and ahhh and more, or should I have done less in my thoughts when doing wear on a buld. On the front panel IO ports I also took the file too them to add some wear and chipping as if the pc was worn a bit these ports should be the most worn.











On the top it’s a different story, I wanted to add wear but keep the cyberpunk logo more intact than the rest.






Then after this it was onto clearcoating, this will be done in stages to get a deep gloss finish, this is after stage one






So slowly coming along bit by bit, why I let the second coat of lacquer dry I moved onto the motherboard heatsinks and io shield, I decided despite what I had done earlier I wanted to do it different so painted them all matt black. Here was what inspired me from in game footage.






So I wanted to recreate this style onto the io shields and make it look like someone has used a key or something to scratch the designs in.











The worst thing about doing this was due to the size I had to do it with a sewing needle which my fingers did not like one bit, but we are moving along now with the build and more will follow.

Until next time.


----------



## Hyderz (Jun 15, 2020)

very noice, i look foward to the finish build. 
cant wait to see some neon lighting on there if you are gonna put


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 15, 2020)

well done so far bro, carnt wait to see the finnish rig, you have some mighty skills mate. charl "ChaosCustoms"


----------



## dgianstefani (Jun 15, 2020)

Good work.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 15, 2020)

Love the paint job so far!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 15, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Love the paint job so far!



it is legit professional level, it looks a lot like that xbox controller for cyberpunk 2077


----------



## rchiileea (Jun 16, 2020)

Hyderz said:


> very noice, i look foward to the finish build.
> cant wait to see some neon lighting on there if you are gonna put



Maybe, depends on how it looks in the end



xtreemchaos said:


> well done so far bro, carnt wait to see the finnish rig, you have some mighty skills mate. charl "ChaosCustoms"



Chears bud done the polishing after final coat of clear dried see next post



dgianstefani said:


> Good work.



Thank you



Decryptor009 said:


> Love the paint job so far!



Check out the polished result after last coat of clear dried.



lynx29 said:


> it is legit professional level, it looks a lot like that xbox controller for cyberpunk 2077



Funny you should say that one turned up from microsoft to go with the rig


----------



## rchiileea (Jun 16, 2020)

So final coat of lacquer dried yesterday and I polished it up, so happy with the finish.











Happy with how it came out tbh, onto the next job now.


----------



## phill (Jun 22, 2020)

Will have to keep an eye to this one   Amazing work


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 18, 2020)

rchiileea said:


> Small little update, some of you may know or not, my wife is very talented with a dremel at creating images from 1000s of dots, here is the start of the front panel engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's pretty detail, looks good when you bump it with some led


----------



## rchiileea (Aug 9, 2020)

So another small little update for you guys, this time just painted a few things and added a tester neon string light that I will be replacing with a pink one.









I like the way its come out and when the pink one arrives I will glue it down so its straight, also on the subject of the case I don’t a quick assemble to see how the yellow panels looked.






So happy with how its come out, but obviously its now time to do the samurai logo on the back panel, this was probably the hardest to do due to the layering up of the paint to get desired effect, ill go into detail after the picture.







Might not look like much but this is 4 layers of paint for a worn look to match the build, I done etching primer (not a classed as one of the 4), then pearl black as base of artwork, when that dried i sprayed pearl silver, then using a cotton wool bud dabbed hairspray in cerian areas i wanted to stay silver sprayed over with platinum pearl then dabbed areas i wanted to go back to the platinum and used some red over that lol,... then used hairdryer in some areas to make the red paint not have chance to fume out in some areas to get a rough surface to get the desired look, I am happy with how it came out.

Moving on I have laid the basic graphics down on the mouse with a metallic basecoat and just need to do the top layer now














Top layer will be a translucent colour, added some extra thick paint as with the case via a brush then will sand back the graphics to add some wear to it too to match.

Moving on I have the headsets to paint as well, but as a lot of people that paint will tell you it does not always go to plan as I must of picked up a old can of primer for the headset (same one used on mice but different can) as despite looking hard, the moment the metallic base was drying on it, the twat started bubbling up so I have to re sand those back. Other than that no issues so far.

I will 100% need in final photos and video need to get plenty of lighting on this due to the pearl being really fine, to get it to sparkle.

More coming a lot sooner once I have completed the mice, I also have a special thing lined up for inside the case that involves a small info screen, not transparent, but not what you would normally expect either.


----------



## rchiileea (Oct 15, 2020)

So after quite a few delay here I am again back with another update, so lets start off with the first thing to update with, so new items going into the build.​
First up I would like to thank Secret labs who provided Well I suppose you can guess what…






I think that was a bit obvious don’t you but of course it 100% matches the build well.

Next on the list is Seagate who not only joined in the fun but wanted to ensure I had a future proof cyberpunk themed nas, this was a shocking delivery.









4x 16tb drives in Raid equalling 32gb in total with 2x 480gb cache drives is probably all the nas I would ever need tbh, more than enough and very future proof.

Time to get back to the moding I suppose and the mice, you remember from my previous post that I had put down the metallic silver base coat and the graphics and created some wear, well now it was time to lay over the candy yellow before rubbing that down in some places for wear and hear is how mouse one came out.






















Coated in lacquer as well and onto the other mouse, I am actually starting to enjoy the worn look I have created a fair bit now… also the game is getting close I know, so here are some sneaky pics to wet your appetites, This is just a lighting test and I have not decide on final loop yet, I was just organising some things and testing some things out so lets take a gander.














Please ignore th image clarity hear there is still film to pull of the glass, So now I have tested the front panel lighting out, I think I should just hook up the motherboard, gpu ect and do some lighting tests inside the case, let me know what you think.
































But I think the inside is 100% matching up to my inspiration lighting wise, which was worn, neon and dystopian, getting the final lighting right is going to be a challenge and a few other things as I do want to have neon pink and blue to be the colours but its going to take some work to arrange so they don’t drown each other out colour wise..

As I said this was just a rough wiring test to see how the lighting loops are going to work before I route the cables to the separate controllers, I also need to sort pump placement as well as there is quite a bit going on wire wise. As you can see this is not a powered up test yet for obvious reasons (no pump and no loop). But I kind of love how the backplate cover came out and reacts to different colours.​


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 15, 2020)

ill start modding with cardboard boxes and old dell cases.

Hopefully soon I get my sponsored mods.

Probably by the Salvation Army though.

Jokes aside, awesome work!


----------



## rchiileea (Oct 15, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> ill start modding with cardboard boxes and old dell cases.
> 
> Hopefully soon I get my sponsored mods.
> 
> ...



Cheers bud, tbh though there is some truth in what you say, I started back when you were lucky to find a black case and even then all the brands were razer sharp edges insides (It was so bad back then that then that I just kept super glue on hand incase i sliced the tip of a finger nearly off lol)...


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Who are you and how do you have this kind of influence to get sponsors and info from CD Projekt Red??? I doubt even Linus Tech Tips has this kind of influence.



There is a world beyond the front page and Youtube


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 15, 2020)

rchiileea said:


> Cheers bud, tbh though there is some truth in what you say, I started back when you were lucky to find a black case and even then all the brands were razer sharp edges insides (It was so bad back then that then that I just kept super glue on hand incase i sliced the tip of a finger nearly off lol)...



last time I modded a PC was sometime back 20 odd years ago on a chenbro case.  Last time cause I did a terrible job and they werent cheap cases for me then.


----------



## rchiileea (Oct 15, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> There is a world beyond the front page and Youtube



Good Point



sepheronx said:


> last time I modded a PC was sometime back 20 odd years ago on a chenbro case.  Last time cause I did a terrible job and they werent cheap cases for me then.



they were modern compared the the time I am talking about and also did not chop tips of fingers off


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 15, 2020)

rchiileea said:


> Good Point
> 
> 
> 
> they were modern compared the the time I am talking about and also did not chop tips of fingers off


Nah, did that with a diablotek case. Never again did I purchase that.  It was P3 era.  That was first custom built for me.


----------



## rchiileea (Oct 15, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Nah, did that with a diablotek case. Never again did I purchase that.  It was P3 era.  That was first custom built for me.



HA HA, k2 days for me, visiting the local metal works for custom waterblock, car heater matrix or motorcycle rad and fish pond pumps, people dont know how easy they have it now.... I miss p3 and p4 days though when overclocking the fsb was possible so much speed increase from doing that it made newer cpus irreverent, probably why they changed it all lol


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 15, 2020)

rchiileea said:


> HA HA, k2 days for me, visiting the local metal works for custom waterblock, car heater matrix or motorcycle rad and fish pond pumps, people dont know how easy they have it now.... I miss p3 and p4 days though when overclocking the fsb was possible so much speed increase from doing that it made newer cpus irreverent, probably why they changed it all lol



Maybe I'll hit you up in pm in future for modding advice. I got some old machine my sister handed to me so I can beat the heck out of the case.


----------



## rchiileea (Oct 15, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Maybe I'll hit you up in pm in future for modding advice. I got some old machine my sister handed to me so I can beat the heck out of the case.




Do so, if I dont respond within 24 hours msg again my memory is pretty bad due to service injury.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 15, 2020)

rchiileea said:


> Do so, if I dont respond within 24 hours msg again my memory is pretty bad due to service injury.


Mine is bad from years of alcohol abuse. So do not worry.


----------



## rchiileea (Oct 15, 2020)

tigger said:


> nice but not a fan of sponsored builds where you pay nothing for parts just to be a shill for your sponsors hardware.



That is your right to have the opinion, but also my right to accept these items, I still put in the same work and save the cash on parts which is a win win and enables me to do far more mods than i would of been able to normally and I am not being a shill by accepting them, I turn stuff down regular, on builds because i dont like whats offered, if I was a shill i would take everything I got offered.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 15, 2020)

I think it's unfair to criticise someone for doing a job well. It doesn't matter if the parts are sponsored, the work involved and the outcome is the product. The industry is full of sponsored PR. At least in this case (no pun intended), the parts are a component of an artistic endeavour. Everyone is allowed to have an opinion but for the sake of keeping things civil, let's not make the 'sponsored' nature of this mod a distraction from the work involved. And as is quite obvious, the modder has attained this level of sponsorship by hard work. It's how things work - you get good enough at something, people start paying attention and make your hobby a dream. I guarantee the OP started from scratch.


----------



## rchiileea (Oct 15, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> I think it's unfair to criticise someone for doing a job well. It doesn't matter if the parts are sponsored, the work involved and the outcome is the product. The industry is full of sponsored PR. At least in this case (no pun intended), the parts are a component of an artistic endeavour. Everyone is allowed to have an opinion but for the sake of keeping things civil, let's not make the 'sponsored' nature of this mod a distraction from the work involved. And as is quite obvious, the modder has attained this level of sponsorship by hard work. It's how things work - you get good enough at something, people start paying attention and make your hobby a dream. I guarantee the OP started from scratch.



It would not have got out of hand as I replied to him he is entitled to his opinion everyone is, I am not nor will be judgemental about it. Thanks for the kind words and yes I did start from scratch, let me just say the wife is a lot happier now and so are my credit cards


----------



## HammerON (Oct 15, 2020)

Sub'd for an awesome looking build


----------



## terroralpha (Oct 16, 2020)

the54thvoid said:


> And as is quite obvious, the modder has attained this level of sponsorship by hard work.



this x100

off topic, but, when did you become a mod??? i stop visiting for a little while and you get a promotion? it's nice to know that this forum is still in good hands.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2020)

I've been away too long, have you nearly completed the build now @rchiileea ??   It's looking awesome!!


----------



## rchiileea (Nov 9, 2020)

Hey Phil, yep I nearlly have will post update very soon, just been recovering from surgery and a few other thing's


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2020)

rchiileea said:


> Hey Phil, yep I nearlly have will post update very soon, just been recovering from surgery and a few other thing's


Wow then there's no rush at all!!  Take all the time you need and we'll all look forward to seeing what you've done with it   Stay safe and stay well!!


----------



## rchiileea (Nov 9, 2020)

phill said:


> Wow then there's no rush at all!!  Take all the time you need and we'll all look forward to seeing what you've done with it   Stay safe and stay well!!


Thank you, yes I have been modded now, well had something removed


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Just wishing you well for a nice and safe recovery and just looking forward to some updates whenever they appear


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 12, 2020)

Oh wow this is an awesome mod build


----------



## rchiileea (Jan 10, 2021)

So sorry for the lack of updates guys as you know the pandemic has affected us all, but the good news is the footage is done, photos are done and will be published this coming week , just need to figure which ones to go in mod log and which ones to host on a image host due to after culling i am still left with over 100 photos lol.


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2021)

Ain't no problem @rchiileea !!   Take your time and do it right, can't wait to see the results


----------



## rchiileea (Jan 12, 2021)

So guys got there in the end, here are the pictures here, more can be seen here in larger format, this last year has been a bit strange for us all. Lets hope 2021 keeps us all safe and getting back to some normality, I wish all of you to stay safe, anyway enough of the rumbling on here are the completed pictures.



















































































That’s it for the layout, now lets look at the items on the desk to go with the build.


























I love how these turned out, this is on the left side of the build and tie in nicely I think


























Then on the right side due to that side of the case being black with the red and white samurai case I done this to the external devices.

All the Painted items (headsets and mice) were done with a metallic silver, then green and blue and white mix of pearlescent on left side and the same but with red pearl on other, then the red was scuffed down to give some wear and tear, on the mice I coated them with candy yellow, then lacquered them with more than enough coats so I could when not fully cured but ok to touch could then rough up the finish, but only in areas fingers would touch.

On the headsets, I just used matt lacquer and then went to town scuffing that up as well to match the whole wear/worn effect on the pc. The full gallery of build can be viewed here all 122 pics  

If you want to see the video of the build click here or view below.









​


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

Loving the build but the only thing I will ask is there any RAM in the left hand side section??  Otherwise if not, you might be loosing a bit of performance there!!    I could see the dude hanging so I just wondered if he was taking over the build from the inside out.....


----------



## rchiileea (Jan 14, 2021)

phill said:


> Loving the build but the only thing I will ask is there any RAM in the left hand side section??  Otherwise if not, you might be loosing a bit of performance there!!    I could see the dude hanging so I just wondered if he was taking over the build from the inside out.....


stupidly done a bios update a day before studio time and it done something, rather than reschedule with strict lockdown rules coming in 3 days later i went ahead.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2021)

Really nice, beyond extreme


----------



## rchiileea (Jan 14, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Really nice, beyond extreme


thank you


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2021)

rchiileea said:


> stupidly done a bios update a day before studio time and it done something, rather than reschedule with strict lockdown rules coming in 3 days later i went ahead.


All up and running ok now though I hope?


----------



## Ultrosor (Jan 19, 2021)

One of the coolest case mods i have ever seen. Simply amazing. The implementation is top notch and fits the Cyberpunk theme perfectly.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 19, 2021)

Incredible attention to detail, well done!


----------

